# Rhombeus feeding



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a 7-8" xingu rhomb and all it will eat is live food, I have tried starving it and tried all sorts of meat it just does not want to know. When I first got the fish it used to be fed on prawns and meat as well as live food, but this all changed when I tried to introduce a rbp in the tank it destroyed the rbp and from that day it has not and will not feed on dead meat. Can anybody suggest how I can wean it back on to excepting dead meat?

Thanx

Kane


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Reduce daily feeding routines and slowly intro new foods. Never starve your fish...


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Just when i was going to say starve him. What you can do is only feed him shrimp for a week straight. Leave the shrimp over night and thats when they will probally eat. I dont think a week of not eating is considered starvation


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just keep offering. There's no magic way of making him do what he doesn't want to do.

My Xingu recently decided he wants live only, also. I expect he'll break out of it eventually and start accepting frozen again but, until then...

_Moved to Feeding Discussion_


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i had this same problem with my rhom









but then i cut the meat that i ws trying to feed him into strips rather than chunks and he ate it right away.

must have something to do with it the way it looks...perhaps like a worm.


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

My 3.5" xingu rhom eats smelt that I leave at the bottom of the tank overnight. I rarely get to see him eat in front of me. Sometimes he'll eat chicken heart too.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanx for all your advice







, It seems like smelt is the magic food and loved by piranha.

kane


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

shrimp always seem to work for me.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

try raising the temp. that will make him more hungry, he will eat what you give him.


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi

My piranah for the first time in two years has again excepted prawns, another question is it ok to feed it sardines?

Again thanx for all your advice.

kane


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If it´s hungry enough it will eat almost anything, i recommend SHRIMP!


----------

